# New to forum and have no idea.



## Justinfordham (Jan 12, 2017)

OK folks as it says I'm new to the forum and I am not a carpenter. I am a mechanic so I am mechanicly inclined. I am looking to buy a house. I can do most any plumbing, and basic electrical work. And I can build but I normally have to call friends for advise if it is very in-depth but once I get general direction I am good to go. 

Now that you have a little history on me, as I said I am looking to buy a house. Finding exactly what I want in my area and price range is not likely so I figured I'll get close and build on to make whatever I want. 

My first few questions are, can you add a second story to a one story house while still living in it? Would it be possible and how hard to build a bedroom addition on footers and lay block foundation later on. 

My last question for the time being is have any of you built large additions on a double wide and do you have pictures. 

Thanks y'all


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome to the site.
Adding an addition is sometimes subject to the city, % of land covered, distance to property lines and things like that, So that would likely be a question for the city once you have the address in question.
Adding a second floor above, again you might be up against height restriction, back to the city.
A few things have to be considered when going up, the foundation was designed for the weight of the house as is and you would want to discuss that with an engineer as well as location of stairs and bearing points for the structure around the stairs.
The problem with living in the house is mostly the amount of time that the roof is open. I have seen a very organized pro outfit get the second floor up and water tight in less than a week. But that is not going to happen with a DIYer with a few friends.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 12, 2017)

Next to impossible, but then again anything is possible if you are living where you know you will have perfect weather for a month or two. Also depends on what you call living if you are single and going to roll a sleeping bag out at night maybe. Get good tarps and lots of bungee cords.   

We don&#8217;t know where you live and what codes you have there. I grew up in the 50&#8217;s and 60&#8217;s and had 2 sisters and we lived in a basement as my dad built the rest of the house over 5 years and we live in some pretty harsh weather in winter. You wouldn&#8217;t be able to do that today here.


----------



## Justinfordham (Jan 12, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Adding an addition is sometimes subject to the city, % of land covered, distance to property lines and things like that, So that would likely be a question for the city once you have the address in question.
> Adding a second floor above, again you might be up against height restriction, back to the city.
> A few things have to be considered when going up, the foundation was designed for the weight of the house as is and you would want to discuss that with an engineer as well as location of stairs and bearing points for the structure around the stairs.
> The problem with living in the house is mostly the amount of time that the roof is open. I have seen a very organized pro outfit get the second floor up and water tight in less than a week. But that is not going to happen with a DIYer with a few friends.



Thanks. I had to ask. My problem is a few of the properties we like have permanent double wides on them. And I don't want my house to lose its value rather than add it. So I am trying to come up with a way to buy one and build a house around it so it becomes a house rather than a mobile home.


----------



## Justinfordham (Jan 12, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Next to impossible, but then again anything is possible if you are living where you know you will have perfect weather for a month or two. Also depends on what you call living if you are single and going to roll a sleeping bag out at night maybe. Get good tarps and lots of bungee cords.
> 
> We dont know where you live and what codes you have there. I grew up in the 50s and 60s and had 2 sisters and we lived in a basement as my dad built the rest of the house over 5 years and we live in some pretty harsh weather in winter. You wouldnt be able to do that today here.



Sorry about that I tried to answer the questions first I live in East TN.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

Picking up a decent travel trailer will give you a place to live on your property while you work and you can sell it when you are done. Then you will always have a place to sleep and go to the bathroom.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

Justinfordham said:


> Thanks. I had to ask. My problem is a few of the properties we like have permanent double wides on them. And I don't want my house to lose its value rather than add it. So I am trying to come up with a way to buy one and build a house around it so it becomes a house rather than a mobile home.



You would not do a second floor on a mobile, modular, maybe.

Living in a travel trailer would not be a starter here, they just refuse to inspect but motor homes with insurance and license plates can be parked on the street.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 12, 2017)

You can't just add a second story to any house. The foundation and first floor structure would first need to be evaluated. If the house is built with trusses then you would need to tear the whole first floor ceiling off, so there would be no living in it.


----------

